# Salary Package



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi all,
We feel we are being offered a very good package from our prospective employer, however need a reality check!!
Can anyone offer some advice on this......

Family of five, (3 teenagers, 12 to 16 yrs, in the mix)
Education, housing and transport - appears to be covered given our research
Medical 75% basic BUPA coverage
Base Salary 17,500 drms per month

We are currently in Australia.
Any feedback would be appreciated, especially on the base salary.
Thanks so much


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You could manage on AED 17.5K a month, but ONLY if all accomodation, bills and school fees are covered. It doesn't sound anything like a good package at the moment and you shold ask for rather more than the basic BUPA plan.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

It all depends on the style of living you are used to.
Going out to eat here is exspensive. Clothes are exspenisive. Groceries are exspensive. Basically everything is exspensive. Plus you have 3 teenagers, you will go broke trying to keep them busy ie movies ect.. And I am sure you wont to save some money coming here right?
I would ask for double the salary, and 100% covered insurance, plus keep all the stuff they allready offered you. Teens will want thier own room, so you will need a 4 bedroom villa, thats min 200k aed a year, so make sure the company will give you at least that much for a home. You will need 2 cars, so make sure you have at least car allowance to cover 1 complete car and then make sure you havemoney to cover the 2nd. This can go on and on.

I am sorry, but I would turn it down.


----------



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

Elphaba, 
Thanks so much for the prompt response. Will take onboard. 
We have some points to clarify with our employer over the next few days regarding BUPA and cost of living, etc.
Again, many thanks,
Ev


----------



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

mrbig said:


> It all depends on the style of living you are used to.
> Going out to eat here is exspensive. Clothes are exspenisive. Groceries are exspensive. Basically everything is exspensive. Plus you have 3 teenagers, you will go broke trying to keep them busy ie movies ect.. And I am sure you wont to save some money coming here right?
> I would ask for double the salary, and 100% covered insurance, plus keep all the stuff they allready offered you. Teens will want thier own room, so you will need a 4 bedroom villa, thats min 200k aed a year, so make sure the company will give you at least that much for a home. You will need 2 cars, so make sure you have at least car allowance to cover 1 complete car and then make sure you havemoney to cover the 2nd. This can go on and on.
> 
> I am sorry, but I would turn it down.


Thanks Mr Big, 
Not what we wanted to hear, perhaps, but we did ask for a reality check!!
Thanks for your comments.
Ev


----------



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

IrnbruEv said:


> Hi all,
> We feel we are being offered a very good package from our prospective employer, however need a reality check!!
> Can anyone offer some advice on this......
> 
> ...


17500 AED per month is definitely not bad but not fantastic either if you don't get any housing allowance on top of it.

Education fees may also be quite significant.

Your question is very common among future expats. I've made a Dubai living cost calculator that makes it easier to understand what you salary should be. The forum does not allow me post links. Use the following, just remove the () brackets.



Let me know if it was useful!


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

I do agree with most of the replies...
the basic is Not too bad but not ideal too...
definitely no room for any saving...
(I assumed your accommodation is covered 100% )
with a family of 4 (my case.. two small kids... I am spending around 15K permonth... )
Try to ask for more.... around 25k/month is good 
good luck..
dylan




IrnbruEv said:


> Hi all,
> We feel we are being offered a very good package from our prospective employer, however need a reality check!!
> Can anyone offer some advice on this......
> 
> ...


----------



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

ilya said:


> 17500 AED per month is definitely not bad but not fantastic either if you don't get any housing allowance on top of it.
> 
> Education fees may also be quite significant.
> 
> ...


Ilya,
Thanks for your response and link. It was very helpful.
Your link was informative, just what we needed, an idea of the general cost of living. As I said in my initial question, our Housing, Education, which seem to be the greatest expense are covered. I guess by the response from others we did not make ourselves clear on that point. Ah well, we've signed the contract and are coming over anyway, we will soon find out how things are.
We are not coming over to make heaps of money, we are coming over for the job and the experience. 
Thanks again for your valued input!!
Ev


----------



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks DylanJamal,
I am not sure if the others who have responded have kids but your input is most welcome.
We are looking at the Mirdiff area to rent a villa. Can you advise if this is a family friendly area?
Cheers
Ev


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Any place that have villas and bungalows are great for family living. The only places not good for kids are the high rise apartments. Not much for little ones to do.


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

IrnbruEv said:


> Thanks DylanJamal,
> I am not sure if the others who have responded have kids but your input is most welcome.
> We are looking at the Mirdiff area to rent a villa. Can you advise if this is a family friendly area?
> Cheers
> Ev


Hi Ev,,,
I am afraid can not give you info. about Mirdiff area... (as am still new in Dubai.. and living in Discovery Garden.. driving every day to Abu dhabi...) hopefully somebody from there or some one who lived in Dubai for a long time could give you more info. about Mirdiff..... (but...small reminder.. would be nice to be close to your kids school.... many people here say, "one need to find school then a place close to it for living... but may be this point is MORE important for small kids....)

Good luck...
Dylan


----------



## miramar (Jan 3, 2010)

*Are you out of your mind*

A good package? I bet all my fotune that you will be broke ( and homeless) by the end of this year.

You have a lot of reality checks to do.


----------



## Kiwi Becca (Dec 30, 2009)

Are DRMS and AED the same? 



Elphaba said:


> You could manage on AED 17.5K a month, but ONLY if all accomodation, bills and school fees are covered. It doesn't sound anything like a good package at the moment and you shold ask for rather more than the basic BUPA plan.
> 
> -


----------



## Kiwi Becca (Dec 30, 2009)

Hiya Dylan,

Does that 15k a month include food, petrol, social outings, electricity etc?

Thanks
Becca



DYLANJAMAL said:


> I do agree with most of the replies...
> the basic is Not too bad but not ideal too...
> definitely no room for any saving...
> (I assumed your accommodation is covered 100% )
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Kiwi Becca said:


> Are DRMS and AED the same?


I presume by 'DRMS' you mean UAE Dirhams. The two accepted abbreviations in common use are AED or Dhs. 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

miramar said:


> A good package? I bet all my fotune that you will be broke ( and homeless) by the end of this year.
> 
> You have a lot of reality checks to do.




your entire "fotune"? lol
This guy might have reality checks but you have some spelling checks to do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

IrnbruEv said:


> Thanks DylanJamal,
> I am not sure if the others who have responded have kids but your input is most welcome.
> We are looking at the Mirdiff area to rent a villa. Can you advise if this is a family friendly area?
> Cheers
> Ev


Mirdiff is mainly villas (a few apartment blocks in the centre) so I guess you could say it was family friendly, but it really depends on who your neighbours are. Mirdiff is cheaper than many other areas as it not central and suffers from noise from airplanes. This is quite significant, especially in the centre (nr Uptown Mirdiff). I know a few people who live their who say that you get used to the noise, but they are not in the middle. The pay off is that you get more villa for your money.

-


----------



## Kiwi Becca (Dec 30, 2009)

Rather than stating that he will "be broke (and homeless) by the end of this year" would it not be more constructive to offer some advice and help with those "reality checks". 

Surely we are here to help those who are considering a move. As one of those people myself an idea of excatly how much one should look at as a minimum salary and an idea of how much things do cost in reality (from your own experience) would be much more helpful.




mrbig said:


> your entire "fotune"? lol
> This guy might have reality checks but you have some spelling checks to do.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

oh why did you have to quote my post? I'm not the guy who has no tactful way about him! lol. oh well


----------



## Kiwi Becca (Dec 30, 2009)

Haha yes, sorry about that mrbig, still learning my way around and couldn't find the original one to comment on. Sincere apologies. I will shout you a pint once I hit Dubai before I go broke. Hehe.



mrbig said:


> oh why did you have to quote my post? I'm not the guy who has no tactful way about him! lol. oh well


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Kiwi Becca said:


> Hiya Dylan,
> 
> Does that 15k a month include food, petrol, social outings, electricity etc?
> 
> ...


Becca,,
it is only four months for me .. here in Dubai... still have not got any electricity Bill, 
the 15K for my case includes food, social outings, internet+TV (I am driving every day to abudabi... ~300Km every day.... petrol is cheap... (full tank is around 70 dirhams.. at least for my 2.4 engine camry car.....)

I see it this way: the fist year for every one is like A TEST YEAR... every one will do couple mistakes in choosing the place, may be schools even car...= and etc.....
so for me I consider it like my test year.. .and will consider every thing in couple months...at least was a good decision to live in Dubai and commute every day...

good luck..
Dylan


----------



## Kiwi Becca (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you Dylan for your reply.

Four months? Very new then. I hope you are enjoying your adventure so far.

You're absolutely right about the first year being a test year, I like your way of thinking. Lol. I am looking at teaching and it seems the average monthly salary is around 12k with accomodation and a few other provisions included.

Glad you made the right decision re living in Dubai and commuting each day, though it would make for very long days I'm sure.

Good luck to you too 
Becca



DYLANJAMAL said:


> Becca,,
> it is only four months for me .. here in Dubai... still have not got any electricity Bill,
> the 15K for my case includes food, social outings, internet+TV (I am driving every day to abudabi... ~300Km every day.... petrol is cheap... (full tank is around 70 dirhams.. at least for my 2.4 engine camry car.....)
> 
> ...


----------



## nnox (Dec 8, 2009)

*just a reminder*

dylan,
I've been here for almost 2 years. never saw my electricity bill, but they do bill you. in dubai, as far as i know, exceeding 500 dirhams will cause disconnection. also for every late payment you will be paying some extras. you can check dewa's website, just fyi. (assuming that you are new and you did not pay anything yet)


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

nnox said:


> dylan,
> I've been here for almost 2 years. never saw my electricity bill, but they do bill you. in dubai, as far as i know, exceeding 500 dirhams will cause disconnection. also for every late payment you will be paying some extras. you can check dewa's website, just fyi. (assuming that you are new and you did not pay anything yet)


many thanks..... for the info.. will check it..

Dylan


----------



## Sleza (Jan 8, 2010)

*calculator*



ilya said:


> 17500 AED per month is definitely not bad but not fantastic either if you don't get any housing allowance on top of it.
> 
> Education fees may also be quite significant.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am interested in such a calculater. I am also about to move to Dubai and would like to get as much information as possible. 



Thank you


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2008)

Mate, I don't think it's nearly enough.

AED17,500 a month isn't enough for this place.

I'm Australian, although we don't get paid that well back home, we have a tremendous lifestyle. You have to put $ value to those little things. Living in a 1st world, where simple things work - like the banking, the Government laws and local council policies. Also be careful of the UAE labour laws, get in with the wrong company and you'll have a hard time. I came over to work for an Aussie company and they themselves took advantage of their employees, without paying for months on end. It was as if they enjoyed getting away with things that they'd be put behind bars in Aus.

I've lived in Dubai for 2 years and to be quite honest I hate it. I'm on a much better package than AED17,500 but still doesn't compensate for the things lost, like family and friends. Also remember, when you come here you cut business networks you had in the past and when you go back to Aus you'll have to start all over. I don't want to sound too negative but seriously sum everything up, including the appreciating AUS dollar which makes your very moderate package even less.

Rent up front (rip off for what you get), high school fees (bad tuition), food expensive.... 

I don't think there's $ left in Dubai. I lost my job I'd be quite happy to go home and start over. Aus economy faced the recession very well, it shows what an organised place it is. Business are lean and mean, unlike Dubai where all business run like back firing machines - you won't get international experience, you'll just take bad habits home.

An honest opinion....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

No money left in Dubai? You sure about that Tiger? Just another expat that couldnt make it so now you're bitter.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2008)

mrbig said:


> No money left in Dubai? You sure about that Tiger? Just another expat that couldnt make it so now you're bitter.



Still working, and thankfully get a lot more than AED17500 a month. 

Well, living here seeing what is going on you've gotta be crazy to think Dubai is a place to bring a family and have a stable life. This Aussie in reality could arrive here with his family, settle in, and then be laid off a month later. Not a risk I would take when life in Aus is pretty damn good.


----------



## john stead (Jan 20, 2010)

*dubai on 17.5k per month?*

17.5 k per month is sufficient to live off but you must ensure accommodation and schooling is included on employers account. Check and double check what they will pay for schooling Jum College for instance will be 60k dhs each child and they will want payment at half term the previous term!!

Cars and petrol are cheap but accommodation for tour family will be 150000dhs upwards.

Dubai is buzzing and if you are sensible you will love it. We do..john


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Tiger, 

I'm sorry but were you expecting a lot more when you decided to move to Dubai? I've read this much too often and just don't understand what sort of expectations people bring with them other than making boatloads and paying no taxes!

Perhaps I'm wet behind the ears since I don't live in the UAE but I'd like you to hear your expectations since this is certainly not Australia or any western country for that matter. 

If you were truly bent out of shape about getting the short end of the stick (not financially), you wouldn't have lasted this long, you'd be back in Oz.


----------



## Indecided (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,
can someone tell me if a salary of £19,000 is decent for a single person to live on in Dubai?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Indecided said:


> Hi everyone,
> can someone tell me if a salary of £19,000 is decent for a single person to live on in Dubai?


Nope, that's low.


----------

